

Dell drops Ubuntu PCs from website... for now - imagii
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/359740/dell-drops-ubuntu-pcs-from-website-for-now

======
nitrogen
I would see myself ordering a bunch of Ubuntu systems from someone like Dell
if I were a large business issuing them to my employees. Since I'm small, I
always roll my own. I see the reasoning behind their decision, though I don't
have to like it.

IMO the best way to get Linux in the hands of the masses is through devices
that almost replace PCs, but aren't PCs themselves, like phones, tablets, home
media servers, etc.

------
shantanubala
The problem: As an "enthusiast/advanced user", why would I buy a Dell laptop
pre-installed with Ubuntu when I can get a Windows license _and_ install
Ubuntu whenever I want?

~~~
kranner
You'd buy one with Ubuntu if you didn't need Windows and didn't want to pay
for a Windows license.

